# Eastwood lake



## whateverbites16 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinking about trying eastwood lake in Dayton...anyone ever have any luck there? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's a sample of the bass, largemouth, and smallies, that were caught at Eastwood on May 3, 2009. All bass in the photos were returned to the lake, alive. 














































Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I always done pretty good by the docks (theres a point that extends into the water to the left that holds some decent bluegill and crappie. The tube on the entrance side is also a decent spot (usually a ton of people there though). And the rocks next to Rt 4 is also another good spot.


----------



## whateverbites16 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the help guys....sounds better than I expected...hopefully the rain will hold off so I can give it a try this week


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Look for the weedbeds on the route 4 side close to shore, you should be able to do well crappie fishing there.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

let's see what we can do at Loramie, all this rain will make it a little more interesting.


----------



## smallmouthjunky (Aug 11, 2006)

I fished eastwood sunday for the first time. Nobody was catching anything. I threw every bait I had with no luck. What usually works for you guys?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fished it the other day and caught several channel cats on the bottom. I was just using nightcrawlers, and I was fishing along route 4. I never seem to catch many other fish just a lot of cats there.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Try trolling crankbaits around the dropoffs and weedbeds, you should be able to catch some bass and crappie


----------



## smallmouthjunky (Aug 11, 2006)

Do you keep it pretty close to the dropoffs? I always notice people fishing the deeper water when I drive by.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

I hit Eastwood this morning from 8 - 10 AM before the joy boaters crowded the lake. I caught a mess of bluegill and perch and 1 cat. I was marking some good fish out in the middle, but didn't get any.

The water temp was mid 70s and it was VERY clear. I could see the bottom at 10-12'.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Were the blue gill and perch any size or just dinks?


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

SharkBait said:


> I caught a mess of bluegill and perch.


A mess of perch? please do give me details on those!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have electrofished Eastwood a half a dozen times with the 5 rivers biologist and we never have taken a true Yellow Perch but caught hundreds of Log Perch darters up to maybe 7" long. Perhaps those are what you caught?? any pics??

Keep the reports coming guys, got a tourney there in July. 

Salmonid


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

Wally Diver said:


> Were the blue gill and perch any size or just dinks?


Dinks. I took my BIL out and he is not very experienced, so we were fishing wax worms on popeyes.

I think I am going to try again Sat morning for some saugeye.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

CamdenGizzard said:


> A mess of perch? please do give me details on those!!!!!!


No pics. THAT would be embarrassing.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> I have electrofished Eastwood a half a dozen times with the 5 rivers biologist and we never have taken a true Yellow Perch but caught hundreds of Log Perch darters up to maybe 7" long. Perhaps those are what you caught?? any pics??
> 
> Keep the reports coming guys, got a tourney there in July.
> 
> Salmonid


Bass Tourney?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I can';t remeber what days are "no wake days" could somone please remind me?
Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sharkbait, nope a catfish tourney, ( SWOcatfishclub.com) is there really any other kind of tourney out there???

Salmonid


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I have caught some 8 to 10 inch yellow perch out of there in the past few years. Most were caught on minnows around the weed beds.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

yakfish said:


> I can';t remeber what days are "no wake days" could somone please remind me?
> Thanks


Odd days are no wake days.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Sharkbait, nope a catfish tourney, ( SWOcatfishclub.com) is there really any other kind of tourney out there???
> 
> Salmonid


Not sure. I have yet to fish any tournaments.


----------

